# Construction jobs in olympic stadium london



## tysonc80 (13 Jan 2008)

Trying to find out any information about jobs in plant hire in london for my brother who is self employed here for the last 15 years anyone know of anyone recruiting for these kind of jobs in ireland to go to the uk?


----------



## Dinny (13 Jan 2008)

try www.constructionjobs.ie or www.irishjobs.ie

lot of irish recruiters recruiting for london


----------



## plant (14 Feb 2008)

Hi, I have a team of men and we want to go go over to the olympics t work. I can't seem to get any info anywhere as to who to contact. I have registered with the main olympic site. the previous 2 websites mentioned  don't seem to fit my criteria. I would appericate any advice suggestions.
Has anyone heard of people being employed at the london olympics?

Thanks


----------

